# imap (oder pop3/smtp) - client mit Java entwickeln



## till123 (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal versuchen einen mailclient in Java zu implementieren.
Leider habe ich noch keine gute Doku dafür gefunden.

Hat einer eine Idee? Gedanken für Ansätze?


Danke


----------



## musiKk (2. Okt 2008)

Naja, was willst du denn an Dokumentation? Es gibt sicher nicht so viele "Wie schreibe ich einen Mailclient"-Howtos. Du könntest dich mit den zugrunde liegenden Protokollen auseinandersetzen und diese implementieren. Du könntest aber auch vorhandene Libraries (nicht geschaut, aber die gibts garantiert) nutzen, dann wäre u.a. Literatur zur GUI-Programmierung richtig.


----------



## foobar (3. Okt 2008)

Guck dir die Java Mail API an und strick eine GUI drum. 

Gedanken mußt du dir dann nur noch um die GUI respektive Usability machen. Da es aber schon jede Menge Mailuserclients gibt, haste genügend Vorlagen.


----------

